# No Transgenders in Military



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Whoa, this was a bold move. You can just hear the liberals now, "We _said_ he stood for hate and intolerance, now look what he's done!" What do you think the backlash will be?

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/trump-no-transgender-people-serve-u-military-twitter-131526764.html


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The backlash? Thans march on Washington with everyone wearing funny hats?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What bullshit to recruite a soldier and then they get two years paid leave and paid medical for sex change on the tax payers dime. This provision in Obama care was absolutely insane. Your that screwed up mentally save your own money , check into the nut house or put up with it. Stop reaching in my wallet to enable your insanity to blossom.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

indie said:


> Whoa, this was a bold move. You can just hear the liberals now, "We _said_ he stood for hate and intolerance, now look what he's done!" What do you think the backlash will be?
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/trump-no-transgender-people-serve-u-military-twitter-131526764.html


Backlash?

Cruz supporters won't even notice.....:devil::vs_laugh:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it's a great decision but I feel like it has the potential to cause a lot of civil unrest.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

On another political forum I frequent, homosexuals, their rights and military service was discussed extensively.

A lot of us said....transgenders are next.

The naysayers said...no, that's going over the line.

Guess what...the line was crossed.

Then we said....pedophile rights will be next.

We were told we were crazy.

Guess what...social justice warriors are pushing for it.

The United States military doesn't need a force of Manning's worrying about what eye makeup goes best with camouflage. Nor do I need my tax dollars paying for surgery because of gender confusion.

Put the burden on the confused one, not the taxpayer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We need mentally stable individuals in our military, period.

Liberals like to invoke science to "prove" their theory on climate change, yet conveniently ignore science to claim there is such a thing as "trans gender". 
A person may be able to surgically change their sexual appearance, but their chromosomes remain the same, and thus their gender.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think the G.I Bill was a great thing...rewarding service with an opportunity of education. Lots of people joined the military for that purpose.

I don't think we need lots of people joining the service so taxpayers will pay for sex change surgery.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> I think the G.I Bill was a great thing...rewarding service with an opportunity of education. Lots of people joined the military for that purpose.
> 
> I don't think we need lots of people joining the service so taxpayers will pay for sex change surgery.


 I didn't even like that. My brother joined the army and stole from the PX and even deserted and went AWOL. He got arrested by the FBI at gunpoint, I was there driving the car that he was in when they pulled us over. Looking back I regret helping him in anyway live his life as a deserter. I'm probably lucky I didn't get in trouble for letting him stay with me.

Long story short there's a lot I'm not telling you about my brother but he is a piece of shit and even going AWOL they still paid for his schooling. My money paid for that loser to go to school even though he didn't serve our country in any way shape or form


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> What bullshit to recruite a soldier and then they get two years paid leave and paid medical for sex change on the tax payers dime. This provision in Obama care was absolutely insane. Your that screwed up mentally save your own money , check into the nut house or put up with it. Stop reaching in my wallet to enable your insanity to blossom.


When I think of this I see obama laughing his ass off. He hated the military. We all know he did. The military votes Republican. They love their God and Guns. He wanted to break them down. Obama was a person who broke things down incrementally. Allowing these people I consider mentally ill into the military enabled them $100k plus free government services. Then they get VA care for life. It was a huge scam. Added to it was the blight upon the military. I am so glad Trumps admin has put a halt to this.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

No TG's in the military? Good move.
It's hard enough maintaining good order and discipline.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SGG said:


> I didn't even like that. My brother joined the army and stole from the PX and even deserted and went AWOL. He got arrested by the FBI at gunpoint, I was there driving the car that he was in when they pulled us over. Looking back I regret helping him in anyway live his life as a deserter. I'm probably lucky I didn't get in trouble for letting him stay with me.
> 
> Long story short there's a lot I'm not telling you about my brother but he is a piece of shit and even going AWOL they still paid for his schooling. My money paid for that loser to go to school even though he didn't serve our country in any way shape or form


So...the moral of your story is...

Everyone who joins the military is a dirtbag and should not receive the benefits offered?

Or....yeah, a few that don't deserve it got through the cracks?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Robie said:


> On another political forum I frequent, homosexuals, their rights and military service was discussed extensively.
> 
> A lot of us said....transgenders are next.
> 
> ...


If they are confused about their gender either look in the mirror to end this confusion or talk to their mommy and daddy. Have them pay for the surgery, not my tax dollars.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> So...the moral of your story is...
> 
> Everyone who joins the military is a dirtbag and should not receive the benefits offered?
> 
> Or....yeah, a few that don't deserve it got through the cracks?


I would bet that it happens more often than you might think, not just a few that slipped through the cracks.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately they have a very high suicide rate..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SGG said:


> I would bet that it happens more often than you might think, not just a few that slipped through the cracks.


So get rid of the G.I Bill because of a few that slip through the cracks?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> So get rid of the G.I Bill because of a few that slip through the cracks?


 I said I wasn't a fan of it I never said get rid of it. I also said I personally believe it's a lot more than a few that slip through the cracks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The posts certainly confirm that the President will seek to uphold the ban on transgender people joining the US military, *a ban that is currently in place. That was supposed to have been lifted by the beginning of this month* - a deadline that defence secretary James Mattis pushed back - but now the lifting of that ban appears to have been permanently blocked by Mr Trump.


What Donald Trump?s ban on transgender people serving in US military actually means | The Independent


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SGG said:


> You're annoying. I said I wasn't a fan of it I never said get rid of it. I also said I personally believe it's a lot more than a few that slip through the cracks.


You said...



> I didn't even like that


I just assume when someone says they don't like something, they disagree with it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> You said...
> 
> I just assume when someone says they don't like something, they disagree with it.


Still, I didn't say get rid of it. I can not like something and yet also know that I'm not smart enough to say whether it would be better to eliminate it or not.

I am torn on the military incentivizing membership.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I am glad that Trump has banned transgenders, but I will say like another poster above I'm wondering how much drama and protests and unrest will come out of it


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGG said:


> I am glad that Trump has banned transgenders, but I will say like another poster above* I'm wondering how much drama and protests and unrest will come out of i*t


Who cares ... We have the guns and we know how to use them. Those freaky folks are 1% or less of the human race and they are mentally ill. Truth hurts so what!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I am torn on the military incentivizing membership.


Not me.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Who cares ... We have the guns and we know how to use them. Those freaky folks are 1% or less of the human race and they are mentally ill. Truth hurts so what!!!


I would rather we could turn this country around without violence... I'm not saying I won't pick mine up when necessary but for the most part I'm pretty much a pacifist


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

indie said:


> I think it's a great decision but I feel like it has the potential to cause a lot of civil unrest.


I'm also in the camp of..."so"?

Not doing something because of the *political correctness implications* is what got us in all this mess to begin with.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm also in the camp of..."so"?
> 
> Not doing something because of the *political correctness implications* is what got us in all this mess to begin with.


Good point. But we can be worried at the outcome and still think it was the right thing to do


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That would be something I would agree with .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SGG said:


> Good point. But we can be worried at the outcome and still think it was the right thing to do


Absolutely.

But I'm not going to change my opinion because some politician wants the lbgtxyzabc vote.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Even Biden nailed it in a tweet.

He just didn't realize it.



> Every patriotic American *who is qualified* to serve in our military should be able to serve. Full stop.





> The analysis of transgender suicidality studies showed transgender adults are 14 times more likely to think about suicide and 22 times more likely to attempt suicide than the general public.


So...the people who are for transgenders in the military are for...

The government paying the bill for the medical expenses...

The counseling and psychiatric costs involved...

Trusting a mentally unstable person to go into combat....

Then, when that person commits suicide, the family, friends and lovers can sue the military for perceived "bullying" and spend more taxpayer money and possibly millions in restitution awards.

Yeah...makes perfect sense.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Robie said:


> I'm also in the camp of..."so"?
> 
> Not doing something because of the *political correctness implications* is what got us in all this mess to begin with.


I completely agree. We should never back down from doing what is right because of potential consequences, but it is most certainly something for the rest of us to think about and how it might trickle down to affect us all. It's not the minute percentage of the population that is trans I think is the problem, but the idealistic young adults who think they're doing the world a service by defending them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

indie said:


> I completely agree. We should never back down from doing what is right because of potential consequences, but it is most certainly something for the rest of us to think about and how it might trickle down to affect us all. It's not the minute percentage of the population that is trans I think is the problem, but the idealistic young adults who think they're doing the world a service by defending them.


Actually...I'm hoping they gather in a few towns across the nation to throw bricks, destroy property, riot, defecate on police cars, etc.

I'm also hoping democrats stay quiet about their actions.

I like the end results.....


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

And when the next liberal POTUS is elected......

This will not stop. For some reason progs love using Armed services for social engineering.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I was stripped of everything and giving a dishonorable discharge. No benefits whatsoever and I never had a single misconduct in uniform or on duty. It was a straight political game. I don't regret a minute of my service and I have to say I feel a bit betrayed at the way my situation was handled that being said there are a lot of hard-working men and women in uniform. I don't think they need the extra headache good for Trump


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not want to serve with any gender bender,

I would never trust my life to someone who does not have his head screwed on right.

I thank God I served long ago when none of the crap existed.

O'thigger did his dirty work with the direct intention of destroying our military, 

along with the general weakening of the country in general.

Look what he did, fired about 150 key officers to establish a progressive based military.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Up until 1972 the AMA considered homosexuality a mental disorder! Back when I was serving the military discharged homos when found out. Transgenders are confused enough,imitation what goes through their heads when the CO has a dress inspection!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hear that , listen , heads exploding all over the liberal world. Law suits being prepared as we speak. Judges calling the liberal friends get it in front of me I want to be a hero and stop him.
They have been joining the military to force the transgender operation issue. Get in get cut get out tax payer gets the bill.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I would not want to serve with any gender bender,
> 
> I would never trust my life to someone who does not have his head screwed on right.
> 
> ...


Gender Benders suck (in more ways than one) .... tell all of your friends. I did.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the decision. What the hell is so hard about this to understand that we should compromise our military and change our social norms for less then 1% of the population? Born with a dangely thingy, your a damned man, born without, your a damned woman. Gezzzzz.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to thank all of you democrats for giving me no options but to vote for TRUMP. First you ran Hillary , then behind the curtain you did what you could to ensure it was Trump she ran against knowing she would win hands down. Thank you again. Just when I get pissed at him he does something right no one else would have the courage to do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Transgender people are mentally ill. 

Thanks for listening.:vs_wave:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Sounds like this took the DOD and Congressional leaders by surprise . DOD is saying tonight if you are currently in the service you will be able to complete your enlistment . Someone enlisting might be prevented in the future from enlisting but it is still unclear what congress will do as far as actual law or the DOD with regulations. 

Many GOP senators criticizing DT for his tweet and saying this is no way to run a country. 

If the objection to trans people serving is the money spent on their conversion - simple no DOD health care dollars will be spent on conversion but still let those that want to serve and can serve - serve. 

I know a retired Navel Academy graduate who had a successful career and transitioned 5 years after retirement. If this person had said they were trans you would get rid of them ? Better to let them serve then transition after leaving the service or let them use their money and their leave time to do it. 

DOD does not pay for cosmetic surgery if you got big ears or want a bigger set of boobs that is on you. 

DOD currently spends over 84 million on erectile dysfunction drugs how about we save that money?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> DOD currently spends over 84 million on erectile dysfunction drugs how about we save that money?


Sure, there are situations that need attention.

But...this is the first president that has even started to pay attention to waste. fraud and abuse.

It will take time to out all of it and...will be an ongoing battle.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I liked it better in the old days when people kept crap to themselves instead of airing their dirty laundry and expecting applause for it.

Bet a bunch of you didn't know I'm biracial. You know why? Because it doesn't matter. Because i dont feel the need to play that card. I don't need the attention that these whining little drama whores need. And that's all it is. Drama whores wanting g the spotlight because they can't justify or validate themselves unless other people say it's ok.
No wonder there's such a high suicide rate. No damned self esteem.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry but the few who could serve well are seriously out numbered by those in the service to get their change made on our dime. @RJAMES the problem is it's not a choice it's a medical condition as the progressives dictate so you can't deny them their cure. Keep them out. Period.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

See how much transgender services really cost as a proportion of military spending - CNNPolitics.com

Look at CNN lie. They claim transgender services cost $8.4 million.

Fact: 11,000-15,000 have joined the military claim transgender 
Fact: medical "treatment" and surgery costs $130,000

11,000 x $130,000 DOES NOT EQUAL $8.4m CNN! Try a BILLION four hundred million! Not to mention they soak the VA when they are done!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let me add that while I agree with the policy I don't agree with the way Trump put it out there. Tweeting is now an excepted form of issuing policy? Really?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have an idea--- how about they all pay for the surgeries and such, then enlist and serve as whatever they are?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tango said:


> I have an idea--- how about they all pay for the surgeries and such, then enlist and serve as whatever they are?


They'd still be mentally unstable.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tango said:


> I have an idea--- how about they all pay for the surgeries and such, then enlist and serve as whatever they are?


Even years after sex reassignment surgery, their suicide rate is still ridiculously high, not the best idea.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

There was some discussion in previous threads here that there is a high attempted suicide rate among trans-gendered people.
That is correct, and the number may be shocking to some.
Suicide attempts among trans men (46%) and trans women (42%) were slightly higher than the full sample (41%).
Why should the military enlist someone who has better than a 41% chance of attempting suicide.
That's just nuts
clearly trans-gendered people are not fit to serve.

The military isn't a ego validation center for people who "want to join." It's a combat killing machine.

The military discriminates on height, weight, medical condition, credit score (bad credit = no TS clearance), and more.

https://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/wp-content/uploads/AFSP-Williams-Suicide-Report-Final.pdf


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not concerned about their suicides, I am concerned about tax dollars paying for reassignment surgery and all the followups.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tango said:


> _I am not concerned about their suicides_, I am concerned about tax dollars paying for reassignment surgery and all the followups.


The people serving alongside them in a sticky situation might care though.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

New law: transgenders will be allowed to enlist only as "forlorn hope" breaching squads to be used when breaching the walls of besieged fortresses. That +/-40% that get their wish may save the lives of 40% of the other soldiers.

( Note: there is some historical sarcasm here.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> I am not concerned about their suicides, I am concerned about tax dollars paying for reassignment surgery and all the followups.


I'm concerned about their suicides as it is bad for morale, leaves holes in the unit, and costs money.

I am also concerned with their suicides as sometimes, people who are going to kill themselves don't want to go alone.

I am also concerned with the cost of supporting their mental illness with surgeries and the accompanying hormone treatments, not to mention the many weeks where they are away from their duties and other soldiers have to pick up the load.

Furthermore, the military is where young minds and bodies go. I don't know any parent who wants their offspring thrown into barracks with those who mentally ill in such a manner. That their children might be thrown into harm's way is worrisome enough.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

These transgendered are people who need help. Instead they get this false, misguided "compassion".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is something the PC leftists will never understand - what participating in combat does to the human mind.
While I was undergoing treatment for PTSD in the 1980's it was thought that the severity of PTSD was related to the mental condition prior to traumatic exposure.
The more mentally fit a person was, the milder the PTSD.
Just one more reason a military member needs to be mentally and morally fit.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I say let them serve and if they want to have surgery / hormones then they pay for it and do it while on leave . Also stop wasting 84 million a year on erectile drugs. 

Is the objection money as it appears to be then wright your congressperson and demand the DOD stop paying for boners.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I generally back Trump, but I'm not too sure this could not been handled another way. Simple rule changes, 1) Whatever sex you are when you join the military, is the sex you will remain until you leave. 2) The government will not pay any amount for sex change operation, nor pre or post medicine, this will be seen as elective surgery and Uncle Sam will not foot the bill.
There may need to be more, but that outta be a good start. No Trans in the military?, perhaps not a smart move.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is what a combat vet has to say about TG's in the military.

Combat Vet Gives Powerful Testimony Against Trans Troops | Daily Wire


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I say let them serve and if they want to have surgery / hormones then they pay for it and do it while on leave . Also stop wasting 84 million a year on erectile drugs.
> 
> Is the objection money as it appears to be then wright your congressperson and demand the DOD stop paying for boners.


I stated my grievances, which did not rely solely on cost. 
As far as E.D., stress causes it, too. You know, like the sort of stress servicemen endure?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> ...
> 
> Bet a bunch of you didn't know I'm bi-.....


HA! Jokes on you @Coastie dad :vs_laugh:

We all knew you were bi-, but then again what you do in your bedroom to whom is really of no concern for any of us! :vs_worry:

Anyhoo, looking forward to your next party; the Fried Chicken, Watermelon and Colt 45's were a hit last time! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> These transgendered are people who need help. Instead they get this false, misguided "compassion".


100% agree


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Also stop wasting 84 million a year on erectile drugs.
> 
> Is the objection money as it appears to be then wright your congressperson and demand the DOD stop paying for boners.


Here is where a little info is a bad thing...The left wing nut jobs put this $84 million number out but forgot to say what it was for... They made it seem like it was all for sexual problems BUT the truth is that the medication is also used for
jet lag, heart failure, premature ejaculation, diabetes symptoms, multiple sclerosis, pain, premature birth, chronic pelvic pain, memory loss, Reynaud's phenomenon, and strokes.

A little investigation will show that it was not all for boner!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40741785
"less than 10% of the prescriptions were for active duty personnel,"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Here is what a combat vet has to say about TG's in the military.
> 
> Combat Vet Gives Powerful Testimony Against Trans Troops | Daily Wire


So ..... that's what TG stands for .... do you think she knows? :vs_lol:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm concerned about their suicides as it is bad for morale, leaves holes in the unit, and costs money.
> 
> I am also concerned with their suicides as sometimes, people who are going to kill themselves don't want to go alone.
> 
> ...





Slippy said:


> HA! Jokes on you @Coastie dad :vs_laugh:
> 
> We all knew you were bi-, but then again what you do in your bedroom to whom is really of no concern for any of us! :vs_worry:
> 
> Anyhoo, looking forward to your next party; the Fried Chicken, Watermelon and Colt 45's were a hit last time! :vs_closedeyes:


Jokes on you Slippy! 
Wrong race, (common misconception. Says a lot about American mind set.)
And the teddy bear had a camera in it. You're famous in Asia!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ..... that's what TG stands for .... do you think she knows? :vs_lol:


Oh shudduuup lol


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> Oh shudduuup lol


How many vodkas before "shudduuup" comes out lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The sad fact of all this is that 10, 20, 30 years ago this discussion would not be taking place. Not in anyone's wildest imagination. 

My Dad served in the Air Force during the Korean war and this transgender business came up the other day on the news. He looked at me and said: "War is on the horizon, Crazy fat kid in NK, economy is in trouble, Europe is in chaos and sinking fast, China, Russia, the middle east, Trump, Putin.........and we are discussing transgenders in the military?" I just shrugged my shoulders. I have no answer. 

Less then one percent of the population. A sad state of affairs gentlemen. A sad state.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I guess I have a failure of imagination. I read the other day that New York City recognizes something like 20 different genders. I guess I lucked out

( I have had the operation. So I guess I self identify as a Unick)


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As of now NAVY and Air Force senior officials are opposing Trump on this and not going to corporate with his ban. I see some Obama hold overs that need to be unemployed. Navy announced couple days ago they will still provide medical service for them .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> As of now NAVY and Air Force senior officials are opposing Trump on this and not going to corporate with his ban. I see some Obama hold overs that need to be unemployed. Navy announced couple days ago they will still provide medical service for them .


Who would've guess it would be the Navy and Air Force who would be in favor of transgender in the military?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

There's an old commercial that used to run...

It stated..."It's not nice to fool mother nature"

Yes, there are times when some things (chemical and biological) that help create a human gets screwed up.

But, from where I'm sitting, many influential people are not only defending all this "gender stuff"...they are actively promoting it...actively teaching the kids and the rest of society that it's perfectly natural to want to become something you are not.

The decline of civilization is upon us. And we allowed it. We allowed people who contribute nothing to society to dictate to those of us that do. We trusted our elected officials to "go along to get along".

To hell with the various predictions of Armageddon...we are busy killing ourselves off with societal cancers from within....that will prove....deadly.

Rant off.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> As of now NAVY and Air Force senior officials are opposing Trump on this and not going to corporate with his ban. I see some Obama hold overs that need to be unemployed. Navy announced couple days ago they will still provide medical service for them .


The order hasn't come down from SECDEF yet, as of now it's just an informational tweet from Trump.
But had Trump issued an order, I assure you those senior navy and air force officials would comply, especially if they're uniformed, or they're out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WHATCHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT WILLIS!

I ain't talkin' 'bout you, I be talkin' 'bout ME! I be a boner fide fried chicken-watermelon-eatin'-malt-likker drankin' sumbitch! :vs_wave:

(Slippy hopes he gets invited back to @Coastie dad next partee, even though Slippy won the One on One basketball tourney three straight years runnin'...:tango_face_wink:








Coastie dad said:


> Jokes on you Slippy!
> Wrong race, (common misconception. Says a lot about American mind set.)
> And the teddy bear had a camera in it. You're famous in Asia!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> The order hasn't come down from SECDEF yet, as of now it's just an informational tweet from Trump.
> But had Trump issued an order, I assure you those senior navy and air force officials would comply, especially if they're uniformed, or they're out.


 I the US Military and in the JCMJ all a leader has to do is make it known his or her intent . It does not have to be in writing. It does not even have to be phased in the terms this is an order.
A lot of those in Navy and Air force going against Trump were ones Obama put there.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> WHATCHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT WILLIS!
> 
> I ain't talkin' 'bout you, I be talkin' 'bout ME! I be a boner fide fried chicken-watermelon-eatin'-malt-likker drankin' sumbitch! :vs_wave:
> 
> (Slippy hopes he gets invited back to @Coastie dad next partee, even though Slippy won the One on One basketball tourney three straight years runnin'...:tango_face_wink:


Well let's see....wife is gone on a cruise and staying with her mom for the next three weeks..

Cats away....mouse is revving up.....hmm...:devil:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Well let's see....wife is gone on a cruise and staying with her mom for the next three weeks..
> 
> Cats away....mouse is revving up.....hmm...:devil:


Don't forget the obligatory apology bottle of wine, or whatever she likes, to have on hand when she gets back to survey the fallout. And have fun!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Well let's see....wife is gone on a cruise and staying with her mom for the next three weeks..
> 
> Cats away....mouse is revving up.....hmm...:devil:


Well...there goes all the best prepping food stash.


----------



## vaydamdep (Jul 31, 2017)

Unfortunately they have a very high suicide rate..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

something I haven't heard about is the abuse the It  person is going to face I mean some of the dudes I served with were some ruff fella's and would blanket party one of those mix ups and leave them out in the field for dead or worse send them but naked to the enemy or something. trust=coherence=team=family= you know where i'm going with this here.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I read somewhere that serving the military is not a right. It basically said that the military discriminates with extreme prejudice. To join the military, you almost have to be perfect. No fat people, malnourished, bad eye sight, diabetic, flat footed, too short or too tall, too young or too old.

The military is in the business of war which being prepared is paramount. They cannot be distracted with a soldiers needs, like diabetes meds, special shoes or other special crap they need while in the battlefield. These needs might not be delivered in time which will render the soldier useless in the field and a burden to others. This is why the military discriminates.

Now, can you imagine the distraction these transgender would bring in the battlefield?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Now, can you imagine the distraction these transgender would bring in the battlefield?


Hey, you might be on to something. It could be psyops. While the enemy is laughing uncontrollably, snipers pick them off.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

6811 said:


> I read somewhere that serving the military is not a right. It basically said that the military discriminates with extreme prejudice. To join the military, you almost have to be perfect. No fat people, malnourished, bad eye sight, diabetic, flat footed, too short or too tall, too young or too old.
> 
> The military is in the business of war which being prepared is paramount. They cannot be distracted with a soldiers needs, like diabetes meds, special shoes or other special crap they need while in the battlefield. These needs might not be delivered in time which will render the soldier useless in the field and a burden to others. This is why the military discriminates.
> 
> Now, can you imagine the distraction these transgender would bring in the battlefield?


I read that article and will look for it.

It also said that...the military doesn't have any obligation to mirror society's views of what is acceptable and what's not.

They are there for one reason....to fight and win armed conflicts.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Closet Maoist Bisexual foisted this on us on his way out of the WH ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey, you might be on to something. It could be psyops. While the enemy is laughing uncontrollably, snipers pick them off.


Good idea.... We could also put them trannies in the rear (no pun intended). They could man (or whatever they are,) the POW camps and take care of the terrorist prisoners. But then again they might enjoy that....


----------

